# Date stamp on photos



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Wasn't their a discussion recently here about digitals that would stamp the date right on the picture? Someone is asking me this and I could have sworn a few models were given that did this but I can't find the post.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I dont know about current models but most digital cameras allow you to do a date stamp on the pic.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

linskyjack said:


> I dont know about current models but most digital cameras allow you to do a date stamp on the pic.


Just so I am clear I am talking about a date stamp when the photos are printed out like 35mm cameras do. My Olympus is like 3yrs. old and doesn't do that but it will put the info on the file for me. I didn't think most digitals would put a stamp for when it's printed out but I must have remembered the original post wrong.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Most if not all digicameras will put the date/time stamp on the front along with the picture... Most can also be turned off...

Have not seen any digital that will put the date/time stamp on the back of a print... as you can get from a lab ...from a home printer...

buck


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

buck52 said:


> Most if not all digicameras will put the date/time stamp on the front along with the picture... Most can also be turned off...
> 
> Have not seen any digital that will put the date/time stamp on the back of a print... as you can get from a lab ...from a home printer...
> 
> buck


Ok, maybe it was the front part I was remembering. I wish I could find that post I was thinking of. I can't stand the date on the front of my photos so I never do that.


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

Olympus cameras do not put a date on the front of the picture. However, I used to have a Kodak, and it did. When I first got my new Olympus, I wanted a date on the front of the picture....I even wrote to the company. But now, looking back at those earlier pictures, that big old yellow date ruins the picture. Olympus does add the date and time to the properties of the image file.

This is just a tip that they included in their e-mail to me....

Memory Card Tip: It is recommended to format your card in the camera after every download. This minimizes the possibility of card corruption.

Before getting this tip, I would let my software delete the pictures.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My Nikon CoolPix will datestamp, my Fuju Finepix will not.

In either case, as mentioned above, it ruins a perfectly good print. I always have it turned off on the Nikon.

Its not even useful as an audit trail (and I do forensic auditing) as the stamp is only as accurate as the date and time setting which can be falsely set just as easily as accurately set.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Ive had 5 digital cameras and none of them will stamp the date on the front of a picture. Some cameras will do that but I think they are in the minority.

The easiest place to find out whether the camera will do that is on the Record Mode Screens and Menus page of Steves reviews.

There is software that will take the date from the EXIF and put it on the print. Here are a couple I ran across  the second evidently puts it only on the border and the first on the print:
http://www.mapril.net/pplab/ 
http://www.jgraff.addr.com/printpix.htm


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

This is just to confirm Slipe's post.
Check to see if your printing software lets you insert EXIF information.
The screenshot is from Photocanvas.


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

I know the *Nikon Coolpix S1* has a feature called "Date Imprint" which prints the date and time on the photo. My family has used this pocket-sized, 5.1 Megapixel, point and shoot camera and have really enjoyed it.

Check out the features at: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Nikon/nikon_cps1.asp


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

slipe said:


> Ive had 5 digital cameras and none of them will stamp the date on the front of a picture. Some cameras will do that but I think they are in the minority.
> 
> The easiest place to find out whether the camera will do that is on the Record Mode Screens and Menus page of Steves reviews.
> 
> ...


I don't like the date on the front of my photos but someone really does I guess. I will tell them about the software and to see about the EXIF stuff, thanks.


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a Canon and it will only put the date on images taken in postcard (4x6) postcard mode.

You can always use a program like Irfanview to batch process your images and put the date on from the EXIF data in your jpg. This way is even better, because you can choose size, color and position of the date.


----------

